

AppJet now lets you host your own apps - bouncingsoul
http://appjet.com/download

======
jhancock
I really like AppJet. That is, I like its potential. Now that I can download
and host my own, maybe the AppJet devs can open up the ability to extend
AppJet. I could see quickly building appjet js libraries for RDB integration,
payment gateways, HTML templates, full text search, etc... But to do it
without reinventing the wheel, it would be nice to leverage existing Java
code. Does anyone know if that is the direction things are likely to go?

~~~
aaroniba
As the CEO of AppJet, I can tell you authoritatively that this is exactly the
direction we are heading in.

~~~
jhancock
excellent!! Maybe things will be in play for my next webapp.

I have been a believer in your approach to webapp dev for a while. I'm happy
to see someone carrying the torch. Good luck to you.

------
DenisM
I'm also worried they are not charging money. I wouldn't want to build an app
there and have them go bankrupt after a month or two.

~~~
henning
It seems like they could have a straightforward, profitable business model:
for example, you would be able to get started for free, and once you start
using more of their resources you start paying a reasonable monthly fee. the
more you use, the more you pay. That way they could offer way more than 50 MB
of space, and present themselves as a serious platform rather than as a toy
for amateurs.

~~~
DenisM
50 Mb? I couldn't find any mention of this anywhere on their site. Is this per
app or per invocation?

~~~
henning
I was going off of <http://changelog.appjet.net/change?id=obj-Ly6j6D3po> \-
it's per-app.

------
DenisM
Anyone here uses appjet? Is it any good? How does it compare to google app
engine? Thanks in advance.

~~~
railsjedi
Seems like a great thing to pitch to universities and schools.

Can't see the use for general development. Hosting costs for your own slice is
so low, and it gives you so much more freedom that a developer would have to
be crazy to limit their options to only what appjet give them.

Plus AppJet is still a small company so its not going to have the scalability
of something like EC2 or Google AppEngine.

~~~
aaroniba
I actually agree with your assessment that AppJet seems limited as compared to
renting your own server or part of a server, for general development. The
original idea of AppJet was for it to be a place for simple 1-page apps --
apps where the effort required to set up hosting greatly exceeded the effort
to code the app.

A natural extension of this was to write a guide to teach people how to
program. AppJet is still the only place I know of where you can learn to
program and actually build an app that you can share with friends via a URL,
all without downloading any software or configuring a development environment.

Now we are working on addressing all the limitations of AppJet as compared to
having your own server, and therefore make it a platform that you'd use for
more "serious" apps, not just 1-pagers. Hopefully when we release the next
version, you'll give us another look and decide we compare favorably to the
alternatives for general development.

